# Turnings Displayed



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

My wife works at Wheatridge Retirement Center here in town. She wanted to take some of my turnings to display for a week or so for the residents to see and wanted me to explain the how's, what's, etc. So I did. Well the director of the Carnagie Arts Center came down to give some arts classes to the residents. She asked my wife who's woodturnings those were. So my wife told her. My wife called me and told me to come over as someone wanted to talk to me. Anyway she wants me to bring a bunch of my woodturnings down to the Arts Center to be one of the featured artist for the months of November and December. She also wants me to make enough Christmas ornaments and mini birdhouses to decorate a Christmas tree with. She told me to put prices on them if I wanted to sell them and that the Arts Center would get 30%. So I will be taking down around 30 turnings to display plus about 40 ornaments and hopefully will sell some. So today I have been turning bottle stoppers and more mini birdhouses. I got some pepper and salt mills turned. So this is kind of exciting for me.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Congratulations, Bernie!

I hope you sell everything since it's for a worthy cause.

Keep up the great work,


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

That's great Bernie be sure to tell us how you make out with the class's too.


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Congratulations, Bernie. Here's hoping more people will realize your artistic abilities, and be willing to purchase more of your beautiful work. Nice to see that we on this forum aren't the only ones who realize your potential. Have a great and prosperous showing!!!!

Neal


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Congrats Bernie. Your work deserves to be shown.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bernie
Congratulations Bern, couldn't happen to a more deserving guy. Hope you make out well in this deal.Coincidence or what, I am making some miniature bird houses right now too. Mitch


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Atta Boy Bernie,

Ed......


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm sure this is only the start Bernie, there are high class gift stores and galleries that would get TOP dollar for your work meaning that even if they took 40% you would end up with heaps.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Congrats Bernie.... your work has always deserved the "Big Time" and now it looks like someone else sees that too. 

Good going buddy!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks to all. I am a little nervous and yet excited. She called me and wants me to bring my mini birdhouses, ornaments and bells down before Thanksgiving. Last year I sold 51 of them from $15.50 to $24.50. 

She also wondered when she called if I would be interested in being a exhange artist. In other words they exchange featured artist in the galleries in the small towns in the surrounding area. I told her yes I would. She said she would move all my turnings for a extra 2% of what sells. I said fine. With my job I am not sure when I would do it. She said they do exchanges with around 14 or 15 galleries in the western half of Kansas. She said this gives artist exposure in different places. Sounds exciting.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Way to go Bernie, "featured artist for the months of November and December". you can charge twice as much now LOL.
Cheers
Pete


----------

